
Federal Appeals Court: No Copyright for Public Law - clarkevans
https://epic.org/2018/10/federal-appeals-court-no-copyr.html
======
olliej
Things that shouldn’t even be up for debate:

1\. Public access to the laws governing their behavior should be free

2\. All laws and decisions involving interpretation of the law should be
available to the public.

This is a federal court (not the supreme court alas) saying that 1. Is clearly
true.

Alas 2 continues to not be true in the US at least...

